# Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€



## G4Chazzy (4. März 2013)

*Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Hallo Liebe Communitie
Ich möchte mir demnächst ein neuen Gaming PC kaufen da ich aber keine Ahnung davon habe frage ich hier.
Könnt ihr mir einen zusammenstellen der die neusten Spiele auf Ultra locker schafft. 
Er sollte wie schon im Titel erwähnt max. 800-900€ kosten.

Bei weiteren Fragen bitte in die Antworten.

PS: Das alles ist für mich hier Neuland !! Also bitte nicht so streng sein und auch ordentliche Antworten den ich kenn es das ich in anderen Foren nur "verarscht" wurde -.-


----------



## Legacyy (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Hey und Willkommen 

Beantworte doch mal bitte diese Fragen (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html) hier im Thread.

P.S. welche anderen Foren waren das denn, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## G4Chazzy (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Zum einen GuteFrage.com -.-

Es soll nur der Rechner an sich selbst zusammengebaut werden für das Budget was oben steht ich habe nichts altes Zeug (CPU oder sonstige) Es soll selber erstellt werden sprich zusammengebaut werden aber das kann der Händler übernehmen 
Als Monitor kaufe ich mir noch einen von Acer und er hat eine Auflösung von 1080p. An Games sollte er alles locker auf Ultra schaffen. 
Und sonst wenn er über 800-900€ hinausgeht das ist bei 1000€ aber absolut schluss 
Ich hoffe das reicht.


----------



## Legacyy (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Ach herrje.. da hab ich noch nie was anständiges gelesen 

Bitte mal mit 1., 2. etc, das ist übersichtlicher und wir müssen net alles aus 100 Posts zusammen suchen


----------



## G4Chazzy (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

1. Es soll nur der Rechner an sich selbst zusammengebaut werden
2. für das Budget was oben steht
3. ich habe nichts altes Zeug (CPU oder sonstige)
4. Es soll selber erstellt werden sprich zusammengebaut werden aber das kann der Händler übernehmen
5. Monitor kaufe ich mir noch einen von Acer und er hat eine Auflösung von 1080p. 
6. An Games sollte er alles locker auf Ultra schaffen.
Und sonst wenn er über 800-900€ hinausgeht dann ist bei 1000€ aber absolut schluss
Ich hoffe das reicht.


----------



## DxRyk (4. März 2013)

Möchtest du übertakten?


----------



## G4Chazzy (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Hey 
Leider weiß ich nicht was das bedeutet und was es bringt ? :o


----------



## Legacyy (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Wenn übertakten nicht bekannt ist, dann nicht weiter drüm kümmern 

Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed 160€
ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 65€
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB (DDR3-1600) 45€
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5 330€
LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz 15€
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB 55€
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 85€
BitFenix Shinobi schwarz 50€ 
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 120mm PWM 12€

Rechner - Zusammenbau 20€

Macht knapp 830€.

Die Teile würde ich alle bei hardwareversand.de bestellen und dort für 20€ zusammenbauen lassen.


----------



## G4Chazzy (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Kann ich auch ein CoolerMaster Gehäuse verwenden ?


----------



## Legacyy (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Welches CoolerMaster willst du denn da nehmen?

Ach ja, welcher Monitor von Acer soll das denn werden? Die haben zwar ganz ordentliche, aber da gibts noch viel bessere.


----------



## DxRyk (4. März 2013)

Das Gehäuse ist immer Geschmackssache. Welches schwebt dir denn vor? Natürlich kannst du eins von CoolerMaster verwenden.

Edit: zu langsam


----------



## G4Chazzy (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Als Gehäuse dachte ich da an dieses CoolerMaster HAF 922 Window Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

Und als Monitor Monitore Acer S191HQLGb Schwarz (25 - 99,99
Wobei ich hier sagen muss das ich kein größeren brauch es sei den es gibt bessere unter 100€


----------



## Visual_illusion (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Nabend,
du schreibst das du dir einen mit 1080p kaufen willst, sprich 1920x1080 Pixel, hier aber nen Acer mit 1366x768 Pixel postest? Wenns unter 100€ sein muss der hier:

BenQ GL2250, 21.5" (9H.L6VLA.TPE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

mfG


----------



## Legacyy (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Das HAF kannste gerne nehmen, ist ein sehr geiles Gehäuse 

Beim Monitor würde ich doch schon etwas mehr ausgeben, und net so n Billig-teil nehmen. 1366x768 ist echt schrott und man sollte seine Augen net mit so was kaputt machen.
Würde eher zu so was hier raten: LG Flatron IPS234V


----------



## G4Chazzy (4. März 2013)

Sorry dann habe ich mich beim Monitor verguckt tut mir leid


----------



## Legacyy (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Muss dir ja net Leid tun, nicht jeder hat überall Ahnung. 
Wir wollen dir nur weiterhelfen


----------



## G4Chazzy (4. März 2013)

Okay welcher Monitor ist nun besser der unter 100€ oder der über 100€


----------



## G4Chazzy (4. März 2013)

Eher BenQ oder der andere so ist's gemeint


----------



## Visual_illusion (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Der LG ist besser.


----------



## G4Chazzy (4. März 2013)

Okay kann mir einer das nochmal als Zusammfassung schreiben also PC Teile und Monitor


----------



## Legacyy (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Ich würde zu dem LG raten. 
Durch die IPS Technik gibts sehr natürliche Farben, eine gute Helligkeit und ne niedrige Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit.

Ich würd allerdings mal in nen Laden gehen und dort mal die verschiedenen Monitortypen (LCD bzw. IPS) probegucken. 
------------

Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed 160€
ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 65€
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB (DDR3-1600) 45€
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5 330€
LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz 15€
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB 55€
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 85€
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master HAF Mini 922M ohne Netzteil 100€
LG Flatron IPS234V  145€
Rechner - Zusammenbau 20€

macht insgesamt 975€


----------



## Visual_illusion (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Falls du nicht zufällig ein DVI-D Kabel bei dir hast, würde ich mir noch eins dazu kaufen. Laut Beschreibung ist bei dem LG nämlich nur ein Analoges VGA Kabel dabei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stiebitzt: Wikipedia


----------



## G4Chazzy (4. März 2013)

Okay danke für die Tipps 

Ist dieses Kabel unbedingt notwendig ?


----------



## Visual_illusion (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

An der Graka ist kein VGA Anschluss mehr dran. Warum auch ist ja schon stinken alt. ^_^
Und für einen Adapter müsste der Monitor mindestens einen DVI-I oder DVI-A Anschluss haben. Bei DVI-D fehlen die Analogen Pins. (Auf dem Bild Links die 4 Pins über und unter dem langen Masse Pin)

DVI: Digital
VGA: Analog


Kurz: Ja!


----------



## G4Chazzy (4. März 2013)

Gut alsom um es nochmal Zusammenzufassen 

Ich hol mir die Teile lass es Zusammenbauen und lass es mir schicken dann bekomm ich den fertigen PC mit Monitor und das Kabel muss ich mir noch extra kaufen !
Dann noch Betriebssystem drauf und ich kann zocken ?! Natürlich nachdem ich das Spiel installiert habe


----------



## Visual_illusion (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Jetzt hätte ich fast vergessen, dass du dir auch ein HDMI Kabel kaufen kannst. Dafür sind auch bei der Grafikkarte, sowohl als auch bei dem Monitor Anschlüsse vorhanden.


----------



## maxmueller92 (4. März 2013)

Würde ich auch zu raten, dvi Kabel sind zumindest im Laden A**** teuer, solltest du wenn überhaupt gleich mitbestellen.


----------



## G4Chazzy (4. März 2013)

Ein HDMI Kabel habe ich schon zu Hause alerdings nur 1m :o
Wenn das Kabel billig im Inet zu bekommen ist dann nur her damit und gleich als Zusammenfassung schreiben sollte nur nicht mein max. Budget von 1000€ überschreiten


----------



## Bozz03 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

wv meter brauchst du denn?


----------



## G4Chazzy (5. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung wieviel ma braucht ?


----------



## Legacyy (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



G4Chazzy schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wieviel ma braucht ?


 Du weißt doch bestimmt, wie weit dein PC vom Monitor weg ist, oder? ^^
Einfach ausmessen..


----------



## G4Chazzy (5. März 2013)

Achso ungefähr 1.5 meter mehr auf alle Fälle nicht


----------



## G4Chazzy (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Kann ich auch die GeForce GTX 660 ti nehmen als Grafikkarte oder macht das im Preisleistungsverhältnis was aus und welche ist besser ?


----------



## Makalar (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



G4Chazzy schrieb:


> Kann ich auch die GeForce GTX 660 ti nehmen als Grafikkarte oder macht das im Preisleistungsverhältnis was aus und welche ist besser ?


 
Anstatt der 7970?
Da wäre die 660Ti schon um einiges langsamer.


----------



## G4Chazzy (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Also lieber so bestellen wie ich es bekommen habe ?


----------



## Makalar (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Wie sieht die Zusammenstellung denn gerade aus?
Ist die aus Post #8 noch aktuell?


----------



## G4Chazzy (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Momentan das hier 
Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed 160€
ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 65€
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB (DDR3-1600) 45€
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5 330€
LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz 15€
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB 55€
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 85€
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master HAF Mini 922M ohne Netzteil 100€
LG Flatron IPS234V 145€
Rechner - Zusammenbau 20€

Nur manche Teile sind auf Geizhals oder wie die Seite heißt ?!
Es wäre schon gut wenn alles von einer Seite kommt


----------



## Legacyy (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Sieht super aus 

Du musst einfach die Links von Geizhals.de anklicken. Dann werden die Artikel bei Hardwareversand.de günstiger


----------



## G4Chazzy (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Sieht super aus
> 
> Du musst einfach die Links von Geizhals.de anklicken. Dann werden die Artikel bei Hardwareversand.de günstiger



Dann bin ich aber auf Geizhals.de und nicht auf Hardwareversand.de
Sorry versteh ich gerade iwie nicht ?!


----------



## Makalar (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



G4Chazzy schrieb:


> Dann bin ich aber auf Geizhals.de und nicht auf Hardwareversand.de
> Sorry versteh ich gerade iwie nicht ?!


 
Du suchst die Produkte bei Geizhals, und gehst von dort aus auf HWV, dann sind die Sachen noch etwas günstiger


----------



## G4Chazzy (17. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Ah okay ih glaube ich habe es hinbekommen  Danke erstmal dafür 
Und wenn ich die Teile dann alle im Warenkorb habe kann ich die auch erstmal Zwischenspeichern oder muss ich die gleich kaufen ?


----------



## G4Chazzy (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Hey nochmal zu dem Monitor was brauch ich da noch genau dazu ?


----------



## Makalar (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



G4Chazzy schrieb:


> Hey nochmal zu dem Monitor was brauch ich da noch genau dazu ?


 
Ein DVI Kabel ist meist dabei, also eigentlich nichts


----------



## G4Chazzy (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



Makalar schrieb:


> Ein DVI Kabel ist meist dabei, also eigentlich nichts



Bist du dir da ganz sicher ?


----------



## Makalar (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



G4Chazzy schrieb:


> Bist du dir da ganz sicher ?


 
Also bei den meisten ist es dabei


----------



## G4Chazzy (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



Makalar schrieb:


> Also bei den meisten ist es dabei


 
Ok dann glaube ich dir mal 
Und das HDMI Kabel was ich schon habe kann ich da auch einfach mit ranstecken ?


----------



## Makalar (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



G4Chazzy schrieb:


> Ok dann glaube ich dir mal
> Und das HDMI Kabel was ich schon habe kann ich da auch einfach mit ranstecken ?


 
Ein Kabel reicht doch, oder wie meinst du es?


----------



## G4Chazzy (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



Makalar schrieb:


> Ein Kabel reicht doch, oder wie meinst du es?


 
Mir wurde gesagt das dieses DVI Kabel oder wie das heißt benötigt wird und das ich noch ein HDMI Kabe anschliessen muss ?


----------



## Makalar (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



G4Chazzy schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt das dieses DVI Kabel oder wie das heißt benötigt wird und das ich noch ein HDMI Kabe anschliessen muss ?


 
Nein, entweder HDMI oder DVI


----------



## G4Chazzy (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



Makalar schrieb:


> Nein, entweder HDMI oder DVI



Okay danke da wäre das auch geklärt 
Wenn kein DVI mitgeschickt wird dann nehm ich mein HDMI Kabel was ich schon habe 

Vielen Dank


----------



## G4Chazzy (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Moment eine Frage noch bitte 
Ich habe von einem Kollegen gehört das er ein Mainboard mit H77 statt B75 nehmen würde weil es im Chipsatz aktueller ist.
Was meint er damit ?
Und lohnt es sich ?


----------



## Makalar (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Das H77 hat mehr Ausstattung als das B75, aktuell sind aber beide


----------



## G4Chazzy (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



Makalar schrieb:


> Das H77 hat mehr Ausstattung als das B75, aktuell sind aber beide


 
Welches ist besser von beiden ?


----------



## Makalar (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



G4Chazzy schrieb:


> Welches ist besser von beiden ?


 
Habe ich doch schon geschrieben, das H77 hat eine bessere Ausstattung, wenn dir das B75 reicht, kannst du auch so eines nehmen


----------



## G4Chazzy (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



Makalar schrieb:


> Habe ich doch schon geschrieben, das H77 hat eine bessere Ausstattung, wenn dir das B75 reicht, kannst du auch so eines nehmen


 
Ich frage nur weil ich mich nicht damit auskenne ich weiß icht was da mehr oder weniger sein soll


----------



## G4Chazzy (18. März 2013)

Schaff ich mit dem System neue Games auf Ultra 

Also sowas wie Far Cry 3 und BF3 und Crysis 3


----------



## dPbvulkan (18. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Also bei mir läuft mit einer 7950 Crysis 3 auf Very High und 4xSMAA durchgehend flüssig.
Her mal Screenshots mit eingeblendeten fps von FRAPS.

https://plus.google.com/photos/110592723314884210482/albums/5856604754303643265


----------



## G4Chazzy (19. März 2013)

Okay Danke also ich werde das dann alles bestellen und gleich zusammenbauen lassen


----------



## Makalar (19. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Knecht, über Feedback würden wir uns freuen


----------



## G4Chazzy (19. März 2013)

Kommt auf alle Fälle nochmal was sobald ich ihn habe


----------



## G4Chazzy (19. März 2013)

Moment noch mal 

Ich muss mit dem über Lan ins I-Net oder
also er hat kein eingebautes WLan ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. März 2013)

Nein, du hättest kein WLAN. Für 15 Euro bekommst du aber einen WLAN Stick, dann geht das problemlos.


----------



## G4Chazzy (20. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Nein, du hättest kein WLAN. Für 15 Euro bekommst du aber einen WLAN Stick, dann geht das problemlos.


 
Geht aber auch über ein Lan Kabel oder ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. März 2013)

Ja, klar geht das. Einfach hinten am Mainboard einstöpseln.


----------



## G4Chazzy (20. März 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Okay Danke


----------



## G4Chazzy (7. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Hey ich bins nocheinmal 
Würde ich mit dem System schätzungsweise GTA 5 und Battlefield 4 auf sehr hohen Grafikeinstellungen schaffen ?

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Das weiß keiner, da niemand die Systemanforderungen kennt.

Mit einer High-End Single-GPU werden die Spiele sicher ganz gut laufen.


----------



## G4Chazzy (7. April 2013)

Badewannenbehüter schrieb:


> Das weiß keiner, da niemand die Systemanforderungen kennt.
> 
> Mit einer High-End Single-GPU werden die Spiele sicher ganz gut laufen.



Ich mein ja auch schätzungsweise  ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Auf Ultra (Ultra = very High = sehr hoch) wird die 7970 das in FullHD nicht packen. Aktuell hat die 7970 in BF3 nur 59 Average FPS.


----------



## G4Chazzy (8. April 2013)

Okay was würdest du mir dann für eine Graka empfehlen ?


----------



## Duvar (8. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Mit ner GTX 680 hätteste bissl mehr fps als ne 7970 bei Battlefield, noch bessere Karten übersteigen aber dann dein Budget, bzw sind teurer wie dein Gesamt Budget, wären dann GTX 690 (Dual GPU) oder die Titan, kosten aber 900+ Euro.

Lies mal bissl hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...rossfire-thread-faq-benchmarks-tests.html#a38

Mit ner 7970 biste aber bestens bedient.


----------



## G4Chazzy (8. April 2013)

Okay also sollte ich lieber die 7970 behalten ?

Und da läuft dann BF3 flüssig ?
Oder andere Games ordentlich ?


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Mit der HD7970 wirst Du alle Spiele problemlos und gut zocken können 

Nur Crysis 3 maxed out geht nur vernünftig mit einer GTX 690.


----------



## G4Chazzy (8. April 2013)

Okey nja Crysis spiel ich eh nicht nur Minecraft BF3 und wenn es raus kommt GTA 5 und BF4


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Wie hoch die Grafikanforderungen von GTA5 und BF4 sind, ist ja noch nicht bekannt. Aber mit Sicherheit wird es gut mit einer HD7970 laufen (GTA5 nur, wenn es nicht so beschissen programmiert ist wie GTA 4 )


----------



## Duvar (8. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



G4Chazzy schrieb:


> Okay also sollte ich lieber die 7970 behalten ?
> 
> Und da läuft dann BF3 flüssig ?
> Oder andere Games ordentlich ?


 
Na klaro, ist schließlich einer der besten Karten aufm Markt, welche auch noch bezahlbar ist für normalsterbliche^^


----------



## G4Chazzy (8. April 2013)

Okay dann ist ja gut 

Bei weiteren Fragen kann ich doch hier auch drunter posten oder ?


----------



## Softy (8. April 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Ja, der Thread bleibt offen, den kannst Du später mal bei Bedarf aus den unendlichen Tiefen des Forums rausfischen.


----------



## G4Chazzy (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Okey Leute,
Ich habe nun erfahren das ich ein wenig mehr Budged habe und kann von 1200-1500€ gehen !

Wäre nett wenn mir nochmal jmnd ein komplett-set zusammenstellt (PC, Monitor)

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Duvar (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220f6f74a2b958c7cef2b3b1046e7897f67560bf42ab5
ups Monitor ist net dabei, hau die Grafikkarte raus und pack die Gigabyte GTX 770 OC rein und Monitor kp...
Also so https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ef30713206a4430150a603bdc182ccf94635ac2d48
Monitor muss dir wer anderes ein gutes empfehlen, da muss ich passen sry.


----------



## G4Chazzy (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Danke erstmal 
Aber ist es bei Hardwareversand.de nicht günstiger oder ist das egal ?


----------



## Duvar (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Willste selber bauen? Zusammenbau ist bei HV günstiger, preislich ist meist MF ein ticken besser, aber die nehmen sich net viel.


----------



## G4Chazzy (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



Duvar schrieb:


> Willste selber bauen?


 
Weiß nicht wenn dann würde ich es zum ersten mal machen und nicht das ich was falsch mache da würde ich es mir lieber zusammenbauen lassen.


----------



## Duvar (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Haste keinen Bekannten der das machen kann?
Ich sag mal so, das ist beim ersten Mal die Hölle^^ (mag von Person zu Person variieren)


----------



## ich111 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Das ist nicht schwer: So lange man keine 2 linken Hände hat schafft man das. Gibt auch genügend Tutorials, die dir da helfen (würden wir dir alles posten)


----------



## G4Chazzy (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Nein habe da leider keinen :/
Ich hab schon viele Tuts gesehen aber ich trau mich nicht recht wegen den ganzen Kabeln und die ganzen Stecker da D


----------



## ich111 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



G4Chazzy schrieb:


> Nein habe da leider keinen :/
> Ich hab schon viele Tuts gesehen aber ich trau mich nicht recht wegen den ganzen Kabeln und die ganzen Stecker da D


 Das ist eignentlich gut beschriftet


----------



## G4Chazzy (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



ich111 schrieb:


> Das ist eignentlich gut beschriftet


 
Sollte ich es dann probieren ?


----------



## ich111 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Das musst du wissen. Wir würden dir auf jeden Fall helfen. Wenn du nicht weißt wo ein Stecker hingehört: Einfach hier in dem Thread ein Bild Posten und wir sagen dir wohin


----------



## G4Chazzy (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Okay ich werde sehen :p

Hab aber noch ne Frage zur CPU ?!

da ist ja jz ne i7 drin aber sind i5er nicht besser zum Zocken und i7er besser zum Video bearbeiten ?


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Genau, i5 zum zocken, i7 für (viel) Videobearbeiten.

Schon hier geguckt, ob jemand in deiner Nähe wohnt : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

Gamer Pc selber bauen 1. Teil 2012 (CPU) Intel Deutsch HD German - YouTube


----------



## G4Chazzy (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Genau, i5 zum zocken, i7 für (viel) Videobearbeiten.


 
Soll ich jetz die i7 drin lassen oder eine i5er reinbauen ?


----------



## Duvar (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Schau dir doch mal diesen PCGH Test an und mach dir selber ein Bild Haswell im Test: Core i7-4770K, Core i5-4670K und Core i5-4570 - Haswell im Test: Benchmarks, Fazit
Bei den spielen kannste oben durchklickern, aber lies den kompletten Test am besten.
Zum nur zocken reicht der auch http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tel-Core-i5-4670K-4x-3-40GHz-So-1150-BOX.html


----------



## G4Chazzy (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



Duvar schrieb:


> Schau dir doch mal diesen PCGH Test an und mach dir selber ein Bild


 Würde ich gerne aber wenn ich sowas immer durchlese bin ich total verwirrt :/


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Wenn der Rechner hauptsächlich zum zocken ist, reicht definitiv der 4570. Wenn Du übertakten willst, nimmst Du den 4670K und wenn Du seeehr viel Videos bearbeitest den 4770K .


----------



## G4Chazzy (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wenn der Rechner hauptsächlich zum zocken ist, reicht definitiv der 4570. Wenn Du übertakten willst, nimmst Du den 4670K und wenn Du seeehr viel Videos bearbeitest den 4770K .


 
Ist am meisten zum zocken und halt zum surfen im I-Net 
Übertakten möchte ich eigentlich nicht


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Dann reicht ganz kar diese CPU : Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ASRock H87 Pro4, H87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGPA0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sehr schicke Gehäuse : Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedämmt (600045760) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Fractal Design Arc R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## G4Chazzy (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Okay danke erstmal ich informier mich jz erstmal weiter und wenn ich Frage habe poste ich sie einfach hier drunter 
Danke erstal für die Hilfe !


----------



## G4Chazzy (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Ich habe mir ein i7 reingemacht geht das auch um ordentlich zocken zu können ?

hardwareversand.de - Mein Warenkorb

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=58866&agid=1193

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=53882&agid=1342

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=67795&agid=1145

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=59380&agid=632

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=80493&agid=1156

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=46257&agid=699

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=59322&agid=1601

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=56294&agid=1617

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27970&agid=1628

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=51757&agid=669

Würde der ausreichen um BF4 auf Ultra zu zocken ?


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Der EKL Civetta ist ein besserer boxed-Ersatzkühler und nicht wirklich OC-tauglich.

Das Netzteil ist veraltet, besser wäre ein Pure Power L8 430W oder ein Straight Power E9 CM 480.

Wenn Dir die 100€ Aufpreis zum i7 nicht weh tun, kannst Du den schon kaufen. Einen  Unterschied wirst Du beim Spielen aber nicht merken. Ich habe es ausprobiert 

8GB reichen zum Spielen völlig aus.

Den Rest kann man so lassen.


----------



## G4Chazzy (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Okay ich danke dir ich werd dann den Kühler auswechseln und das Netzteil


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Welchen Kühler willst Du denn kaufen? Der Thermalright Macho HR-02 Rev.A oder EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (2) wäre gut.


----------



## G4Chazzy (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Empfehl mir einen da ich mich nicht wirklich damit auskenne


----------



## Softy (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Hab ich ja schon


----------



## G4Chazzy (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Okay danke dafür !
Aber kann mir jemand bitte einen zusammenstellen ?
Er sollte BF4 locker auf Ultra schaffen und nicht mehr als 1500€ kosten.
Wäre sehr nett 

Danke im vorraus !


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Du kannst die Zusammenstellung immer noch so kaufen, mittlerweile ist aber Haswell draußen:

Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z87-D3HP Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## G4Chazzy (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Was ist Haswell ?


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Das ist die aktuelle CPU Generation von Intel, die ich oben verlinkt habe. Also der i5-4670K.


----------



## G4Chazzy (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Also ich habe jz folgende Frage.
Hat dieser PC ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und könnte man mit dem die neusten Games z.B. Battlefield 4 auf Ultra zocken ?

Hier der PC --> Gaming PC Intel Core i5 4570 4x3.20GHz , GeForce GTX760: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Softy (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



G4Chazzy schrieb:


> Hat dieser PC ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis



Nein.



G4Chazzy schrieb:


> könnte man mit dem die neusten Games z.B.  Battlefield 4 auf Ultra zocken ?



Nein.


----------



## G4Chazzy (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Kannst du es mir auch begründen ? 
Weil der hat doch eine gute CPU drin und die Grafikkarte ist doch auch gut oder nicht ? :o


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Das ist 1x Fertig-Dreck, am besten die Finger von lassen


----------



## G4Chazzy (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Gut ich glaube dann überdenke ich mir das noch einmal mit einem neuen Rechner, da bleib ich lieber erstmal am Laptop.
(Der voll kacke ist)  :^>


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Warum denn überdenken 
Lass dir doch einfach was gescheites, aktuelles von uns zusammenbauen.


----------



## Metalic (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Wenn ich den Thread überfliege wurde doch schon das ein oder andere Mal eine Zusammenstellung gepostet. 
Aber wer nicht will der hat anscheinend schon?


----------



## G4Chazzy (17. November 2013)

Okay 
Ich würde gern ein Gaming PC haben wo ich aktuelle Games locker auf Ultra packe außerdem sollte er Zukunftssicher sein d.h. Nicht immer nachrüsten.
Preisklasse allerhöchsten 1500 optimal wäre ~1000€


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
1 x ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04E1-M0NA00)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Kostet ca. 1030€


----------



## G4Chazzy (17. November 2013)

Und dieser ist auch Zukunftssicher (wegen Nachrüsten) und schafft aktuelle Games locker auf Ultra ? 

Ist dort auch W-Lan mit drin ?


----------



## ich111 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

WLAN? Nö, aber wofür gibt's Sticks So würde ich aber nur kaufen wenn du die CPU übertakten willst.
Aktuell schaft der alles auf Ultra, wenn man es mit der Kantenglättung nicht übertreibt.


----------



## G4Chazzy (19. November 2013)

Also dann einfach über LAN Kabel ins I-Net oder über W-LAN Stick ?! 

Kann ich den so kaufen wie er vorgeschlagen ist ?!
Oder muss ich den übertakten ?


----------



## Softy (19. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Genau, entweder LAN-Kabel oder eben einen WLAN-Stick benutzen.

Die Zusammenstellung passt so. Vergiss nicht, die 3 kostenlosen Spiele mitzunehmen, die bei der GTX 770 dabei sind.

Übertakten musst Du nicht.


----------



## G4Chazzy (21. November 2013)

Welche 3 Games wären das und wo kann ich die hinzufügen ? (:


----------



## Softy (21. November 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

GeForce GTX Grafikkarten PIRATEN, HELDEN und SPIONE | NVIDIA


----------



## G4Chazzy (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Sorry Leute ich muss nochmals nerven :/

Der PC darf max. nur 900€ sein 

Anforderung: -sollte aktuelle Games auf hoch/ultra schaffen
                  -gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis

Danke im vorraus
Mir ist das auch echt unangenehm immer nachzufragen ._.

Ach und nochwas, mein Kumpel will sich ein bei TecStore zusammenstellen.
Ist das gut oder eher schlecht ?!


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

TecStore? Nie gehört 

So kannst Du es machen:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed 
 Board: ASRock H87 Pro4  
 RAM: Produktvergleich 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24  
 HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 
 NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 
 Gehäuse: Cooler Master N400 mit Sichtfenster
Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) 
 Graka: Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X, 3GB GDDR5
 Brenner: Irgend ein günstiger von LG


----------



## G4Chazzy (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Ist es vllt sogar besser wenn ich mir ein Gaming Laptop hole ?
Da ich auch viel unterwegs bin 

Wie findet ihr den hier ?

Gamer Notebook Core i7 - GTX765M (17,3") - Gaming Notebook | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop

@Softy


----------



## G4Chazzy (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo ?


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Für daheim ist ein richtiger PC immer besser, für Unterwegs logischerweise ein Läppi.

Musst Du wissen, was dir wichtiger ist.

Das Gamer Notebook ist schon nicht schlecht.

Sehr ähnliche gibt´s auch von Lenovo und MSI.


----------



## ich111 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Mifcom würde ich halt bei Notebooks nicht wirklich trauen


----------



## G4Chazzy (20. Januar 2014)

Okay was würdet ihr mir so empfehlen an Gaming Laptops ?


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*



G4Chazzy schrieb:


> Okay was würdet ihr mir so empfehlen an Gaming Laptops ?



Da würde ich hier mal ein bisschen stöbern oder einen Thread aufmachen: Notebooks und Netbooks


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Von Läppis habe ich nicht so den Plan, aber in richtiger 4-Kerner und eine nicht zu schwache Graka ist natürlich Pflicht :

MSI GE60-i765M245FD (0016GC-SKU8) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

MSI GE60-i765M281B (0016GC-SKU14) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und von SLI in Notebooks wird ganz klar abgeraten : Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p, Core i7-4700MQ, 8GB RAM, 1.008TB, 2x NVIDIA GeForce GT 755M, FreeDOS (59400120, 59397115) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich finde aber nur Lenovos mit max. 755M.
Notebooks mit Hersteller: Lenovo, Display-Größe ab 15", Display-Größe bis 16.9", CPU-Hersteller: Intel, CPU-Kerne: Quad-Core, Hauptspeicher: ab 8GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ASUS N56JR-S4080H (90NB0161-M00500) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gigabyte P35K, Core i7-4700HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB, Windows 8 (GA-P35K-8G-1TB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gigabyte P25W, Core i7-4700MQ, 8GB RAM, 1.128TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Schenker XMG A503-3IL Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Schenker XMG A523-3UH Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gaming Pc für max. 800-900€*

Seit 4.03.2013 auf 14 Seiten Kaufberatung zu einem Gaming-PC in Anspruch nehmen, um dann alles in die Grütze zu kloppen und auf eine ganz andere 
Geräteklasse umzuschwenken??  

Lieber TE, du bist ein heißer Anwärter auf den Preis "Brotlose Kunst 2013".


----------



## G4Chazzy (20. Januar 2014)

Danke an die andern beiden zur Antwort ! 

Der andere der hier grütze schreibt weiß wohl nicht das ich mich null mit pc's und allg auskenne 
Da mir das mit dem Laptop spontan eingefallen ist hab ich hier gleich gefragt !


----------

